# Man holds police at bay [Norton]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Man holds police at bay 
Gazette Staff Reports 12/02/2004

NORTON -- A SWAT team member subdued a man running from a seven-hour police standoff in an evacuated neighborhood, Norton police said yesterday.

The 39-year-old man was not charged in the incident, which began at 9:30 a.m. Police took him into custody and brought him to Sturdy Memorial Hospital in Attleboro for evaluation.

Police answered a report of a Kendall Park man who was suicidal, barricaded in a room with a knife and threatening to harm anyone who came near him, Detective Sgt. Brian Clark said in a statement. Norton police called the house and got the man's mother to leave the house.

Clark said that police called the man and used their cars' public address systems to try to reach him.

"Officers observed him close the front door and then close and attempt to barricade the backdoor," Clark said. "The police received information that [he] may be intoxicated and have other firearms in the home."

Police evacuated nearby houses and called in SWAT, crisis negotiation and investigative teams. They tried to talk to the man but he would not answer.

At 4:30 p.m., SWAT officers threw a phone to the man through his bedroom window, then saw him run out the rear door into the woods. A SWAT team member subdued him, Clark said. Norton police last night could not say how the man was subdued.

Inside the house officers reportedly found "several large knives, along with a flare gun, BB gun style rifle, a handgun and ammunition," Clark said.

Police could not say whether the man was carrying any weapons.

©The Taunton Gazette 2004
http://www.tauntongazette.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=13476209&BRD=1711&PAG=461&dept_id=24232&rfi=6


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Is it true the SWAT guy was from Wheaton Public Safety?
:wink:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

mpd61 @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> Is it true the SWAT guy was from Wheaton Public Safety?
> :wink:


 No He was from Lowell PD









Scott


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

I see that it was METROLEC SWAT and the Bristol County Sheriffs Mobile Incident Command Center (Winnebago) that saved the day. Jesus! good thing that SWAT guy threw a phone at the suspect. Scared the sh*t out of him, he ran out the back of the house.

Next time stuff like that happens out here, I'm not going to call the STOP guys @Chicopee. I'm calling out METROLEC and putting a pot roast in the oven.
:twisted:


----------

